# GEN XL-PHARMA



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone heard or used these i got some win tabs and all i could find on a web search was a polish site talking about the exact ones i got but in polish...so im none the wiser ive never heard or seen em before


----------



## neonjuice (May 5, 2008)

I have never heard of an UGL by that name, However I do know of a Genxxl Forum.


----------



## dddd (Aug 25, 2006)

wouldn't this be considered a source request?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> anyone heard or used these i got some win tabs and all i could find on a web search was a polish site talking about the exact ones i got but in polish...so im none the wiser ive never heard or seen em before


Cut and paste it into a translator, then you'll have some idea of what they are saying.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dddd said:


> wouldn't this be considered a source request?


He said he already has them. He is just asking if any one has heard of them or used them. So personaly I would not say he is sourcing, just trying to find out some info.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dddd said:


> wouldn't this be considered a source request?


No - becuase he's not asking where to buy them 

L


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Harry said:


> Cut and paste it into a translator, then you'll have some idea of what they are saying.


thanks harry im not great on a computer but ill try that buddy


----------



## kalispimenta (Jan 30, 2008)

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## Rhodz100 (Jun 16, 2008)

I recently bought dianabol off GENXL-PHARMA, and it seems to be good stuff.

Let me know if you find any info on it


----------



## leeroybarnes (Mar 11, 2008)

i have just got some methandrostenolone (dbol) tabs from gen xl-pharma i have never seen them before or anything from this company thay are white tabs 5mg but larger than the previous 10mg blue ones i had they cam in a little packet sealed inside a larger outer packet that was white and blue and has a made in the eu stamp on.

has anybody used these are they real? or any good?


----------



## bb2008 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi i heard of it. In fact i use it. *Been using tri test 300 with deca and hey what great stuff can't go wrong. Very good price aswell for that kind of quality. Doing some of their Boldenone soon will keep u all up to date.*


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> anyone heard or used these i got some win tabs and all i could find on a web search was a polish site talking about the exact ones i got but in polish...so im none the wiser ive never heard or seen em before


sure i have a link on my pc at home will pm it to you when i finish work used them when i was dieting for halotestin .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SUPERNECK said:


> i have just got some methandrostenolone (dbol) tabs from gen xl-pharma i have never seen them before or anything from this company thay are white tabs 5mg but larger than the previous 10mg blue ones i had they cam in a little packet sealed inside a larger outer packet that was white and blue and has a made in the eu stamp on.
> 
> has anybody used these are they real? or any good?


i used a short time back. didnt like in the slightest tbh,changed over to the rohm brand...boom now then there was a difference. do the math.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bb2008 said:


> Hi i heard of it. In fact i use it. *Been using tri test 300 with deca and hey what great stuff can't go wrong. Very good price aswell for that kind of quality. Doing some of their Boldenone soon will keep u all up to date.*


nice first post. :whistling:


----------



## bennett (Oct 3, 2007)

SUPERNECK said:


> i have just got some methandrostenolone (dbol) tabs from gen xl-pharma i have never seen them before or anything from this company thay are white tabs 5mg but larger than the previous 10mg blue ones i had they cam in a little packet sealed inside a larger outer packet that was white and blue and has a made in the eu stamp on.
> 
> has anybody used these are they real? or any good?


ive just got some of these but they are 10 mg,i put a post up about 2 days ago asking about gen xl-pharma,if any 1 new about them and if they were reall or fake.

n*e*r*d a member said stay away??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bennett said:


> ive just got some of these but they are 10 mg,i put a post up about 2 days ago asking about gen xl-pharma,if any 1 new about them and if they were reall or fake.
> 
> n*e*r*d a member said stay away??


err,read my post above my friend.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

pea head said:


> err,read my post above my friend.


No not at at all mate. 1. Its not my first post like the other guy. 2. I have no vested interest in any labs. Go back and read the rest of the thread i said we might be talking about differrent things my post on the pharma therefore might be invalid.


----------



## bennett (Oct 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> err,read my post above my friend.


err,keep off the gear mate sounds like its gone to your head with the cocky replys,if you have nothing good to say then dont.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

BENNETT Did you read my post on the other thread? I thought you were on about genxl the forum not the lab. So ignore my post if you mean the lab. As i know nothing about them. I think i posted it yesterday or the day before i think so you might have already seen it bro.


----------



## bennett (Oct 3, 2007)

N*E*R*D said:


> BENNETT Did you read my post on the other thread? I thought you were on about genxl the forum not the lab. So ignore my post if you mean the lab. As i know nothing about them. I think i posted it yesterday or the day before i think so you might have already seen it bro.


yea i ment the lab,thanks any how mate.


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

bennett said:


> yea i ment the lab,thanks any how mate.


Cool let us know how you research with them gets on. :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bennett said:


> err,keep off the gear mate sounds like its gone to your head with the cocky replys,if you have nothing good to say then dont.


Listen flower you asked a question,if you took the time to read what i said i already gave you my opinion and saved you a bit of time asking.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

:ban:


G1enn said:


> i have heard these are good but not tryed them myself


 :ban:


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Ive personally used quite a bit of GEN-XL products and ive got no complaints . They`ve got a good range as well but at the end of the day you get what you pay for with everything especially gear.


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got some more winstrol tabs from them and they are dirt cheap, seem to do the job too. besides, seems to be the only winny in my area, lol


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> I've got some more winstrol tabs from them and they are dirt cheap, seem to do the job too. besides, seems to be the only winny in my area, lol


Just bought some of these myself so did a search on google and found this topic,

these seem to be the only winny around in my area..

they are 10mg tablets so how should they be taken you think ie how many and when??


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

As i said on another thread these products are becoming more common, products seem good for now, as I have almost all of them.


----------



## shaun05081980 (May 21, 2009)

iv just got tren enanthate by the same people! not off net from my gym others reckon got good results of the stuff!! dont think they would waste time on fakes quite reputible gym plenty of people would be goin bak other wise . first time iv tried it will let u know how get on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Gen xl gear which i said i have used, i thinks tabs are crap, and me any my friends get a coughing reation sometimes


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2009)

Arn't these the Canadian guys that got busted? Was a big heist, the owner didn't get much time in jail.


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

hi richieabs i seen the oxymetholone ones by gen xl - phrama mate big white tabs with a slit in middle, in a white tub with brown and orange label with a non raised hologram on them, one of the lads was getting them not sure if he did, or not but i think they came in a tub of 100,hope this helps


----------



## richieabs (Aug 28, 2009)

ive just bought some oxys by gen xl-pharma need to know if there any good aswell


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

they seem to work but not as well as naps or androl but i cant comment from self experience just what ive asked and researched-seems to me you get what you pay for


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All these questions on Gen xl....read earlier posts,they are sh1te...end of.


----------



## richieabs (Aug 28, 2009)

who said oxys by gen xl-pharma were ****e,obviously you got mugged off coz a lot of us welsh boys r using them and personally myself id say there more potent than oxybolones


----------



## richieabs (Aug 28, 2009)

cant be that ****e my cuz is a pro and he uses sum of there products and swears by em


----------



## pumpman (Sep 14, 2008)

yer used tren enth by them had good results only on it 6 weeks 200mg aweek like


----------



## bigdannydon (Oct 6, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> anyone heard or used these i got some win tabs and all i could find on a web search was a polish site talking about the exact ones i got but in polish...so im none the wiser ive never heard or seen em before


Gen xl pharma are really good, very effective gear and good results in 2-3 weeks, I tried anavar and has shown me great results. i'll recommend to anyone


----------



## ironalex (Oct 6, 2009)

i did their anavar and just average if not less than that


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bigdannydon said:


> Gen xl pharma are really good, very effective gear and good results in 2-3 weeks, I tried anavar and has shown me great results. i'll recommend to anyone


I will take your word for it then.......not!!!!

Sh1t...end of.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

lmao  personally iv not heard good things about these so im on pea heads side on this one


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I seen and used this stuff ages ago as on threads, it works but it not the best thats why i have moved on, its ok for wht you pay


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

overrated if you ask me, nice packaging though


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

richieabs said:


> anyone heard or seen of oxymetholone made by gen xl-pharma,if so could you describe the tab and packaging for me as ive purchased sum and really cheep too,cheers guys


i got sum they big white tab with split down through the middle come in 100s in a orange/brown tub, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richieabs said:


> cant be that ****e my cuz is a pro and he uses sum of there products and swears by em


well i am sure your Cuz will be well chuffed you are putting his success down to a lab....so what is he a Pro at?

this brand is not the best around in fact far from it but it is ok......and please guys when you read posts about how good a lab is look at when the person joined and how many posts he has if he just joined and only made one post on how good a certain lab is you can pretty much garentee he has another agenda..... :whistling:


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

im using there methandrostrolean (dbol) at the minute seems to be doing something, there 10mg's in a small white tub, 100's as well, there cheap as chips really, exp date n that on them, holograph on tub n all that, but like its said u get what u pay for, i had mine from gym and as iv read further down theres to many guys to complain if the gear is crap, there testoblend 300 is good to, starting that in 3 weeks time, know of at least 10 guys in there on it and 3 weeks in are getting good gains, little sides and wanting more!! dunno if this helps out


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I would remove that post if i were you pal.

And gen xl are sh1t...end of.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

your not allowed to mention prices mate would edit if I were you


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

pea head said:


> I would remove that post if i were you pal.
> 
> And gen xl are sh1t...end of.


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry didnt realise that sorry guys if offended n e one


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

eurgar said:


> your not allowed to mention prices mate would edit if I were you


Well seen as you have quoted it,you better remove yours...doh !


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

pea head said:


> Well seen as you have quoted it,you better remove yours...doh !


lol good point


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah iv edited mine could the guy hu quoted please remove or edit save me n e greif for a honest mistake,

cheers


----------

